# Sent Home



## B.McTeer (7 Jul 2005)

Well boys my BMQ/SQ was cut very short. I was Medically RTU from STC Chilliwack, on the count of a hernia. Of all things a hernia. Yeah so this kinda sucks I'm sitting here back at home when i should be asleep in shack number 1110 lol.

B.McTeer


----------



## TCBF (7 Jul 2005)

That's tough.  But, the thing to do now is get better.


----------



## FITSUMO (7 Jul 2005)

went through that when I was 031, hernias blow.  Get fixed up, give your self enough time to heal and then crack on.


----------



## Vigilant (7 Jul 2005)

Good luck, and don't give up.

A friend of mine got a hernia while weightlifting, and had to get surgery.


----------



## Sivad (7 Jul 2005)

not to sound un sympothatic B.McTeer but would a replacement be sent in?

see in didn't make the chilliwack BMQ and seeing that it only started on the 4.... is it possible?


----------



## TCBF (7 Jul 2005)

"not to sound un sympothatic B.McTeer but would a replacement be sent in?"

- HA!  That's the spirit!  Don't forget to pull out all of his gold teeth before he hits the ground!  

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Sivad (7 Jul 2005)

also What size of boots do you have..... ;D


----------



## B.McTeer (7 Jul 2005)

yes well at least your body wasn't used as on the job training for the MIR staff lol. thanks for the support guy


----------



## TCBF (7 Jul 2005)

Start a "I was used for OJT by the Medics" thread.  The stories will send growm men screaming into the night.  Mine will, anyway.



Tom


----------



## Sappo (7 Jul 2005)

That sucks dude, i suppose we could say at least its a bmq and not a more... higher level course?

i was 4 days on base in meaford before my shoulder caused a medical rtu as well, hopefully I should be back on course in a few weeks mind you... they are running a few sq's this summer luckily.


----------



## T153 (9 Jul 2005)

Sounds like a shitty set of events Mcteer.   However you could always redo the bq course during the fall on weekends, depending on your unit of course.

Best of luck to you in the future though, stay healthy.

I recently as well had to leave the bmq chilliwack because i somehow got a bad case of mono the first day and was unable to focus on much of anything because of it. No matter what I attempted, my mind would go blank and things got very blury even with glasses. It Was frustrating yes, But not the end of the world as Im doing it again in september.


----------



## TCBF (10 Jul 2005)

"and was unable to focus on much of anything because of it. No matter what I attempted, my mind would go blank and things got very blury"

- Heck, that's not Mono, that's just being a Recruit.   ;D

Tom


----------



## B.McTeer (10 Jul 2005)

yeah culture shock is the words i would have used


----------



## Vigilant (11 Jul 2005)

The important thing is not to give up. If you've got medicall problems fine, but I can't stand those punks who drop out after the first day because they can't stand at attention for 10 minutes.


----------



## Rebel_RN (11 Jul 2005)

Sorry to hear about your turn of events McTeer. The most important thing right now though is for you to heal, take your time, take it easy and whatever you do don't kid yourself and think you are all better when you're not. I have seen some really horrible hernia's gone wrong in the OR where I work because people tried to get back to their normal routine too quickly, it doesn't work out too well for them in the long run.

Hope you're feeling better soon

Rebel


----------



## BDTyre (12 Jul 2005)

Vigilant said:
			
		

> The important thing is not to give up. If you've got medicall problems fine, but I can't stand those punks who drop out after the first day because they can't stand at attention for 10 minutes.



The day I got sworn in, the Sergeant had two of us standing at attention for about ten minutes while he caught up with his buddy.  Longest ten minutes of my life...!


----------



## Vigilant (12 Jul 2005)

LOL, the reason I brought it up was because one guy on another platoon QUIT because of this. It was the second day, when they first start teaching drill and the guy apparently was crying.


----------



## tang72 (12 Jul 2005)

that is fckn BS...ppl like me r dying to get in, and im struggling for nearly 9 months and now because of a medical issue. ( btw plz read my thread and giv some advice) and now we have ppl treating CF as a joke. we got quitters because they miss there mom or kuz there gf dump them last night...wtf


----------



## Conway (12 Jul 2005)

We had a guy last year that got homesick after about 4 days.  After we were getting our first immunizations our WO asked if there was any questions.  Buddy raises his hand, "WO can I volunteer for release?"  Warrant didn't know weather to laugh or crap himself, it was one of those..."You're kidding me, right?" looks.  I'm kinda glad he didn't stick around, seemed like a nice guy, but who wants to deal with a basket-case like that?  If you can't handle a couple weeks without mommy you were horribly misguided signing up, I think.


----------



## san (12 Jul 2005)

You're not the first and you're not the last.  It happens ..... just don't get discouraged.  Those who get discouraged quickly learn how the release process works.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Jul 2005)

Well I went to the "specialist" today and if the DND support my surgery it will be late august at the earlyest   ??? with the greater chance of in it being in October, so with the recovery period looks like ill have to wait until next summer to go back on course. So a full training year of "meaningful tasks" for me i guess  

McTeer Out.


----------



## Vigilant (13 Jul 2005)

TAKE THE RESERVE WEEKEND BMQ!

It will enable you to take SQ and BIQ next summer, and maybe Driver Wheel in the fall. That will set you up well.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Jul 2005)

I cant it starts where i live in December, and if my Surgery is in October i will not be full recovered yet. So I'm praying that i can have my surgery next month so i can hop on the Weekend course

McTeer


----------



## Vigilant (13 Jul 2005)

Does your brigade have a fall and winter BMQ? The latter usually starts in January or February.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Jul 2005)

Winter BMQ, i was in my regiments orderly room the other day and they said it starts in December during the 2 week school break, so as to get a good solid week of training to kick the course off.


----------

